# Επί παντός ΤΟΥ(;) επιστητού;



## sele (Mar 17, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και συγχαρητήρια για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον site. 

Όπως αναφέρει και ο τίτλος του thread η ερώτησή μου αφορά τη φράση:
"επί παντός (του) επιστητού"

Με αφορμή μια κουβέντα που είχα με ένα φίλο, βρεθήκαμε να διαφωνούμε για τη σωστή μορφή της παραπάνω φράσης. Εκείνος υποστήριζε ότι δεν βάζουμε το "του", ενώ εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάπου έχω διαβάσει ή ακούσει (δεν θυμάμαι που) ότι η σωστή μορφή περιλαμβάνει και το άρθρο. 

Θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα εάν μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει να με διαφωτίσει για την ορθή μορφή της φράσης και το λόγο ύπαρξης ή όχι του "του". 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2010)

Το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής γράφει:
*επιστητό* το [epistitó] Ο38 (χωρίς πληθ.) : ό,τι είναι δυνατό να ερευνήσει και να γνωρίσει, ιδίως επιστημονικά, ο άνθρωπος: Kάθε επιστήμη καλύπτει ορισμένο τομέα του επιστητού. Ο Θεός βρίσκεται πέραν του επιστητού. || (λόγ. έκφρ.)* επί παντός επιστητού*, για όλα τα θέματα: Ομιλία / συζήτηση / ανταλλαγή απόψεων επί παντός επιστητού.​​
Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ξανακούσει την εκδοχή με το άρθρο. Θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε κάποιον ειδικότερο να μας διαφωτίσει...


----------



## sele (Mar 17, 2010)

Γράφοντας τη φράση στο google βρήκα το παρακάτω σχετικό link

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=156113&ct=47&dt=28/12/2003

αλλά δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρει το λόγο για τον οποίο η ορθή μορφή είναι με το άρθρο. 

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάποιος γνωρίζει να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Πώς το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ:

Το «επιστητός» ήταν επίθετο (=αυτός που μπορεί να αποτελέσει αντικείμενο επιστήμης, που μπορεί να κατανοηθεί πλήρως). Στη συνέχεια, το ουδέτερο, _το επιστητόν_, ουσιαστικοποιήθηκε: ό,τι μπορεί να μάθει καλά ο άνθρωπος και να τό υποστηρίξει λογικά («τό ἐπιστητὸν μαθητόν», Πλάτ.). Αν πεις «επί παντός επιστητού», χρησιμοποιείς το επίθετο. Αν πεις «επί παντός του επιστητού», χρησιμοποιείς το ουσιαστικό.

Το ΛΝΕΓ (το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη) δέχεται και τις δύο εκδοχές. Στο διαδίκτυο τα «επί παντός επιστητού» είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τις εκδοχές με το «του» (σχέση 1:60). Εγώ το γράφω όπως κι ο Παππάς, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμιά σημασία.


----------

